# Cally is on day 60



## ChiliBean (Jun 17, 2005)

She just now starting to get little like full sacks under her nipples i believe it is milk becoming active is this a sign of a soon delivery i cant find anything on this please help thanks


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hopefully, she will go the full 63 days. Yes, I think her body is getting ready to feed the kittens. I hope all goes well.


----------



## ChiliBean (Jun 17, 2005)

*I do to*

i really hope for a safe and healthy delivery for my baby =)


----------



## cookandcompany (Jun 16, 2005)

Fingers crossed for you & your Callie! Keep us updated


----------



## ChiliBean (Jun 17, 2005)

I plan to keep her whole delivery updated photos and all =)


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Here is an article that might prove to be useful. Of course, ignore the parts about medications. Let mother cat handle everything she can. The only time I helped was if the kittens arrived so quickly that my queen did not have time to remove the sac and stimulate the kitten already born. I hope all goes well.

http://www.netcat.org/birth.html


----------



## ChiliBean (Jun 17, 2005)

I hope all goes well as well whew im so excited about the kittens


----------

